# Who's worse, Tom Dore or Wayne Larrivee



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I liked both of them during the championship years but they have both digressed.

Dore mixes everyones name up. Wayne is a cheesehead


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

When the team sucks, people notice things like how bad the announcers are. In this case, Dore and Larrivee have always sucked, this isn't something new.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

I think Wayne Larivee's quite good. Whereas Tom Dore is just frickin' awful. Besides, Wayne looks like an ostrich, so he gets bonus points for that.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

They're both awful, but each in their own ways. Wayne Larivee is a boob (see *THIS* thread) and says the stupidest things I've ever heard from a play-by-play guy. Tom Dore is such a dork and a homer, not to mention he messes names up.

I think Wayne Larivee is worse "by the slimmest of margins," just because he doesn't know his stuff and says stupider things, but I'd love to have neither in Chicago. It's the worst thing about Chicago sports, in my opinion.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Maybe the Bulls should hire Steve Stone...

Can't do worse than Larivee. What do Larivee and Stone have in common? Neither of them are basketball guys. At least Dore has some hoops expreience and knowledge.

To Wayne's credit, I used to like him as a Bears announcer.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

All I ask is that Dore and Kerr figure out that Chris Duhon and Luol Deng aren't the same player.

So many times already in the preseason Dore and Kerr have called Deng Duhon, and vice versa.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

As far as being an actual announcer, Wayne is streets ahead of Dore. His tone. delivery, eloquence and use of phrases other than "oh did ya see that Johnny, YAP! " is immeasurably better than Bore's is. He does however screw up the names and players a lot, but at least he corrects himself. And Tom Dore is far from flawless at this, such as the time he talked about Reggie Lewis, Rashard Evans and Ray Lewis on only 3 Sonics possessions. :banghead:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

We haven't had a good play by play man since Jimmy Durham went national.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

This is like asking like which is better, a root canal or wisdom-tooth extraction? 

These are the worst two play-by-play guys in the NBA. One is a dimwitted ex-ballplayer and rampant, embarrassing homer and shill for the Reinsdorf agenda, the other is a golden throat who knows less about the NBA than my grandma. Houston's and New Orleans's play-by-play guys are in the same league, but I have lower expectations in those markets.

Put in the context of great Chicago announcers who know their sports inside and out -- Funk, Foley, Rooney, e.g. -- these guys are an embarrassment. (I love Red, but his best years are like a decade behind him, and counting.)


----------



## robg (Jul 19, 2002)

Yea the bulls can certainly use a touch of youth in the booth, but who?

I know who I don't want and thats Stacy King. This guy is so scared to say anything edgy. During one post game show, that other geek asked him if duhon should start along side of kirk? And King was like "oh no , I don't know about that" . Dude just say hell no or even yes! just get an opinion. 

As long as the bulls stink, whats the point?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

This is one of the most hilarious threads I've seen in a while....

I think Larivee is better "by the slimmest of margins" (nice line, PC), just because Dore is such a tool, and doesn't have a professional presentation. Dore and Red are quite a pair though...I get a handful of laughs from them every game, just because they're so ridiculous. "EDDYYYYYY!"


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> This is like asking like which is better, a root canal or wisdom-tooth extraction?


Root canal, any day of the week!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Put in the context of great Chicago announcers who know their sports inside and out -- Funk, Foley, Rooney, e.g. -- these guys are an embarrassment. (I love Red, but his best years are like a decade behind him, and counting.)


too bad these guys (who(m?) i love) are stuck on radio (foley half the time due to hawks being cheap in getting separate guys and not showing home games) 

rooney, funk and foley are gems. I will include Hughes as well. The entire country has to hear Larrivee on GN. :dead: 

Funk's had his share of bad colors after Boerwinkle left. Pax and Wennington are alright though

I can't count how many times Duhon and Deng were called wrong by Dore.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

This one isnt close. Larivee is the worst. Dore is average. He isnt bad, not great. But Larivee is just trash. He doesnt even know half the players


----------

